# Spinning: weekend of camping



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

It was more relaxing than expected!!!! I got a bit of Spinning in, I took my best wheel with me, Majacraft Aura!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations on the spinning time!!
What kind of 'place' were you in? Looks interesting


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

it looks like you camp the way I do. Me, the dog and my featherweight or a knitting machine....featherweight if there is electricity at the site, knitting machine, if not. No phones to answer, no dust bunnies fussing, just me and a lot of yarn and a new sweater (at least) to take home...Your yarn is lovely...I would have knitted that up first and worn it all weekend!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great camping looks so comfy. Your spinning is wonderful I like both the colors to.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful spinning!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Fun camping and lovely spinning.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

We camp in a family campground not too far from where we live. It makes it easier for all the family to enjoy seeing their work schedules are so different. We have most of the comforts of home, bathroom, shower and we bring a hot plate and toaster oven for inside the camper and a small propane grill for outside under the canopy. Columbus Day weekend is the last weekend this campground is open, so we made the best of it!!! You can see my Spinning wheel to the right of the fire.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow great place!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet! Spinning by a campfire!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

What a pleasant way to spend the weekend. I love the single on your bobbin, such pretty colors.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this so we could all enjoy it vicariosly. Your spun yarn is lovely and will be a great memento of your time, too!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

In my mind your weekend was perfect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations on getting some spinning done. 'Fraid I don't do camping.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely yarn,very nice spinning.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like a perfect weekend to me :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I take my espinner with me when camping . Love it


----------

